# my 2000 avant H&R springs bentley wheels



## jack75 (Jul 30, 2009)




----------



## Snowhere (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: my 2000 avant H&R springs bentley wheels (jack75)*

If I had a magnafing glass, I might be able to tell they are Bentley wheels!








Do you have any bigger/better shots?


----------



## jack75 (Jul 30, 2009)

*Re: my 2000 avant H&R springs bentley wheels (Snowhere)*


----------



## chrome (Nov 5, 2006)

*Re: my 2000 avant H&R springs bentley wheels (jack75)*

chunky


----------



## Dan0384 (Jan 26, 2010)

looks nice. Looks like my car, except I have ACTUAL pie plates. Wish the Audi ones looked like those, then I wouldn't mind having them.


----------



## jack75 (Jul 30, 2009)

*Re: my 2000 avant H&R springs bentley wheels (jack75)*


----------

